
Exquisite Corpse, the Surrealist Drawing Game (2018) - chesterfield
https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-explaining-exquisite-corpse-surrealist-drawing-game-die
======
beering
Someone on HN recently showed off their own mobile-app version of Exquisite
Corpse:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22777768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22777768)

------
spacechild1
Oh,we used to play this at high school. We tried to be as nasty and bizzare as
possible, and when unveiling the result we would usually break out in
hysterical laughter. Later I once played it at a Christian party - people were
not amused...

------
germinalphrase
a nice element of this game is that it can be played over time/doesn’t have to
prevent other socialization at a party. If everyone understands how to play,
you can set down/pick up the drawing at any time. Even if it’s an hour later,
it is fun to see the results.

